# Errors in xorg/KDE port



## russoj88 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been trying to get KDE up and running on FreeBSD 10 RC2 from the ports for a few days now.  Here is the latest error:


```
wcsware.o: In function 'main':
wcsware.c:(.text+0x33b): undefined reference to 'wcspih'
wcsware.c:(.text+0x350): undefined reference to 'wcshdr_errmsg'
wcsware.c:(.text+0x581): undefined reference to 'wcsidx'
wcsware.c:(.text+0x6bd): undefined reference to 'wcsset'
wcsware.c:(.text+0x715): undefined reference to 'wcsprt'
wcsware.c:(.text+0x7ff): undefined reference to 'wcs_errmsg'
wcsware.c:(.text+0x822): undefined reference to 'wcs_errmsg'
wcsware.c:(.text+0x969): undefined reference to 'wcsp2s'
wcsware.c:(.text+0xaf5): undefined reference to 'wcs_errmsg'
wcsware.c:(.text+0xc6b): undefined reference to 'wcss2p'
wcsware.c:(.text+0xdd1): undefined reference to 'wcsvfree'
...
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[3]: *** [wcsware] Error 1
gmake[3]: Target 'install' not remade because of errors.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory 'user/ports/astro/wcslib/work/wcslib-4.13.4/utils'
gmake[3]: *** [install] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory 'usr/ports/astro/wcslib/work/wcslib-4.13.4'
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/astro/wcslib
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/astro/wcslib

===>>> Installation of wcslib-4.13.4 (astro/wcslib) failed
...
```

Any help/direction is appreciated.  I searched UPDATING for 'wcs' and found nothing.


```
uname -a
10.0-RC2 FreeBSD 10.0-RC2 #0 r259404: Sun Dec 15 08:18:20 UTC 2013 root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```


----------



## sgeos (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm tracking 10-STABLE and I can not get x11/kde4 to build. My build is also failing in astro/wcslib (wcslib-4.13.4).

The server is a Fujitsu Primergy TX100 S3 and FreeBSD is explicitly not officially supported. FWIW, I successfully installed x11/kde4 on an OSX VirtualBox VM that is tracking -CURRENT.


----------



## sgeos (Dec 28, 2013)

I pulled the latest source, rebuilt world, rebuilt the kernel, rebuilt all ports and x11/kde4 magically compiled.  I'm not sure if the problem was on my end or not, but @russoj88 might be able to get KDE up and running on RC3.


----------



## russoj88 (Dec 28, 2013)

@sgeos,

Thanks for the info.  I downloaded RC3 last night.  Unfortunately my PC is 4 days away from me right now, but I will try to compile as soon as I can and report back.


----------



## russoj88 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry for the long delay.  RC4 compiled KDE for me.  Will try RC5 and post any problems that come up.


----------

